# Cm7?



## rami98 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anybody up for porting CM7 to this. I am currently working on a sense rom but it would be great if somebody could port CM7 because i surely can't. Atinm?


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope someone at least tries.


----------



## tdenton1138 (Jun 17, 2011)

Coming from an A855 overclocked original Droid running CM7, I'd love to see the performance on a Charge. Lagfixed Altered Beast (alpha 4.1.1. built on Froyo) runs circles around my Droid. In 3 dimensions.


----------



## pestilent (Jun 22, 2011)

Check out the Dev forum. One of the CM devs has a thread asking if there is interest.


----------



## dave_nole (Jun 24, 2011)

First forum I have posted on and Im looking foward to a port of cm7 just installed it on my DX and its great


----------



## Mrbobrowitz (Jun 13, 2011)

Nothing promised right now, but my Charge comes in tomorrow and myself and birdman will most likely try out hand at porting Cm7.

If there is any progress we will let you all know 

-MrBobrowitz


----------

